# Connexion WiFi décodeur Canal+ Le Cube



## r e m y (21 Septembre 2012)

J'ai depuis hier le nouveau décodeur Canal+ Le Cube par lequel je reçois la TNT








Ce décodeur peut se connecter à Internet via le réseau WiFi (pour accéder à Canal+ à la demande ou CanalPlay ou encore M6Replay)

Mon accès internet est distribué dans la maison en WiFi via une borne Airport Extreme et pour des raisons de confidentialité, le nom du réseau est masqué.

Pour réussir à connecter le décodeur Canal+, j'ai dû temporairement dé-masquer le nom du réseau (pour que le Cube le voie). Puis une fois la connexion établie j'ai remasqué le nom du réseau

Ca fonctionne bien et j'ai bien accès à Canal+ à la demande ou à CanalPlay via Internet.

Le problème c'est que le décodeur finit toujours par "perdre" le réseau WiFi et il ne sait pas se reconnecter tout seul

Du coup il faut que je recommence la manip de rendre visible le nom du réseau, reconecter le Cube, puis remasquer le nom du réseau


Quelqu'un aurait-il constaté la même problème et trouvé une solution?

(c'est le premier périphérique se connectant en WiFi sur mon réseau "masqué" qui me pose ce problème!)


----------



## r e m y (23 Septembre 2012)

Personne n'utilise ce décodeur TNT Canal+ avec, comme moi, un réseau WiFi dont le nom est masqué?


----------



## xolytem (28 Décembre 2012)

...du moins si c'est dans l'illusion d'être protégé, c'est totalement inutile. Les outils des hackers voient les réseaux masqués exactement comme les autres et si le niveau d'encryption le permet, masqué ou pas, il est vulnérable...

Fred


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

OUI, un réseau masqué est visible, par contre sans connaitre son nom, pas simple de s'y connecter...
et la question n'est pas là, d'autant que ce n'est pas par vraiment par mesure de protection que j'ai choisi de masquer le nom de ce réseau, mais juste our qu'il n'apparaisse pas dans les listes des réseaux WiFi accessibles que des amis passent à la maison (comme ça ils ne voient QUE le réseau prévu pour la connexion "invités")


----------



## Sly54 (28 Décembre 2012)

Remy, j'ai le même décodeur que le tien et j'ai fait "rustique" : boitier CPL et câble Ethernet entre le décodeur et le boitier. Comme ça pas de perte du réseau


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2012)

j'ai fait presque pareil.... j'ai tiré un cable Ethernet jusqu'à une borne Airport Express se trouvant à proximité (et qui jusqu'alors servait uniquement à diffuser ma musique sur ma chaine HiFi)


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2012)

Au fait, en parlant de ce décodeur Canal+.... quelqu'un sait-il comment on peut lire le contenu du disque dur de sauvegarde directement sur un ordinateur?

Il s'agit d'un disque USB, mais quend je le branche sur mon Mac, il est illisible.
Est-ce un format "propriétaire" Canal+?


----------



## tomboul (20 Avril 2013)

J'ai le même souci que vous.
je rentre mon mot de passe wifi mais au bout de 2'-48h, le cube "oublie" mon mot de passe, m'empêchant de profiter des services liés à internet

Avez vous trouvé une solution réglant le pb ?

j'ai essayé l'assistance en ligne qui m'a fait rebooter le cube, réglant le problème temporairement mais pas définitivement


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2013)

Non je n'ai jamais trouvé. J'ai laissé tombé le WiFi et j'ai relié le Cube à une borne Airport Express via un cable Ethernet

J'en profite pour confirmer que le disque dur du cube est dans un format propriétaire (codé par le code abonné) et donc illisible sur autre chose que le cube


----------



## JphD33 (25 Juin 2013)

J'ai ce décodeur depuis presque un an, et je me suis heurté comme vous à ces problèmes de déconnexion de WiFi. J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions. Celle qui donne le résultat le plus satisfaisant est de couper l'alimentation du décodeur, par l'interrupteur derrière le décodeur. On sait si çela a marché, si le décodeur retrouve le WiFi tout seul, sans que l'on ait rerentré la clef d'accés WiFi, et que le guide des programmes se met à jour sans lancer une MAJ manuelle. Il faut parfois répéter la man&#339;uvre plusieurs fois. Mais une fois que c'est bien connecté, ça marche. Je n'ai pas eu de problème depuis plusieurs mois.


----------



## mic57 (18 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour
Au cas où quelqu'un s'intéresserait encore à ce "vieux" sujet:
Canalsat vient de m'échanger mon cube contre le nouveau, et je n'arrive pas à le connecter à internet (précision: je n'avais jamais essayé avec l'ancien cube).

Mon équipement: un routeur connecté d'une part à un PC, d'autre part à une borne Airport.

Dans la pièce où est le téléviseur et le décodeur cube: un iMac connecté en Wifi à Airport, occasionnellement un Macpro également en Wifi.

Quand je veux me connecter avec le téléviseur (par exemple chaine 15), j'ai essayé les 2 manips:
- Wifi: il arrive à voir le réseau (pas toujours), je mets le mot de passe, et c'est l'échec
- Ethernet (j'ai un câble branché sur le routeur et qui servait initialement pour l'iMac), c'est également l'échec.

C'est étonnant que ni Wifi ni Ethernet fonctionne. Une idée?
Merci


----------

